
Ask HN: How do you manage device time with your children? - goldemerald
The other week I saw some great discussion around children&#x27;s use of technology. That got me thinking, how does the broader community view device usage for their children?<p>If you have kids, what limits do you put on their technology usage (if any)? Specifically, how&#x2F;why did you reach that decision?
======
Dduuggrr
11 yr old girl. PS4, 1 hr Saturday and Sunday (parent control). Everyday aprox
30 minutes of TV (Disney crap series for teenagers) before bedtime. Tab or PC
for homework (if needed) and of course a mobile phone, but only for homework
and/or study...SIGNAL APP. In the morning a Ladybug cartoon with younger
doughter when they eating before school. I think she don't need more...

